# What's making you happy today?



## Firefly (7 Sep 2010)

I've been taking photos of our two children to beat the band recently and today I had the best one enlarged to 12x16 and I'm delighted with it. I'm getting a really good frame made especially for it and will be ready on Friday. It's gonna make my whole weekend looking up at the 2 of them!


----------



## Purple (7 Sep 2010)

I remind myself most days that I live in a free democratic country where I’m equal under the law, where there’s very little chance I or my family will starve to death or die of some curable disease and where there is a reasonable expectation of living in peace and security. In short by accident of birth I am better off than about 90% of the people on the planet. Maybe I’m a bit simple but that genuinely makes me feel very lucky every day.


----------



## TarfHead (7 Sep 2010)

Firefly said:


> What's making you happy today?


 
Reading this picked me up.


----------



## pixiebean22 (7 Sep 2010)

Just waiting on the spuds to boil for bangers and mash and then settling in for the first episode of season 3 of sons of anarchy, that's about to make me very happy very happy


----------



## oldtimer (7 Sep 2010)

Tipperary all-ireland champions


----------



## mf1 (7 Sep 2010)

The kitten falling into the pond and managing to wriggle out unharmed. 

mf


----------



## Ancutza (7 Sep 2010)

My newborn baby daughter enjoying her second night on the planet tucked-up in her cot in the maternity hospital.


----------



## BONDGIRL (7 Sep 2010)

aw nice thread... whats making me happy is the fact that I married a handsome funny man 2 mths ago and I have a funny little guy of a son too...  sitting in on a sat night with aglass of vino and x factor with my 2 boys makes me complete..


----------



## pixiebean22 (7 Sep 2010)

what bondgirl said also makes me happy, it's so nice to see someone enjoying their marriage and their child


----------



## gabsdot (7 Sep 2010)

We went to airport today to meet our friends and their newly adopted daughter coming home.
It was lovely and brought back memories of the the two very special days we brought our 2 kids home


----------



## salaried (8 Sep 2010)

Going for walks with my wife and our two babies, of the canine persuasion, and catching up on each others week as we hardly see each other until the weekend. Tarfhead,s link really sums it up,Thanks for that.


----------



## PaddyW (8 Sep 2010)

Not much really.


----------



## SlurrySlump (8 Sep 2010)

I see that summers back when I thought it was gone.


----------



## dmos87 (8 Sep 2010)

Reminding myself how lucky I really am!!

I have a fantastic partner and two babies (also canine version) who wake me up with sloppy kisses every single day, a very large and happy family, great friends, a girly break booked for October and paid off, got myself out of debt completely this year and have a nice little savings pile building.

Just reminding myself of how far I've come in a year makes me smile


----------



## computerman (8 Sep 2010)

diazepam


----------



## truthseeker (8 Sep 2010)

gabsdot said:


> We went to airport today to meet our friends and their newly adopted daughter coming home.
> It was lovely and brought back memories of the the two very special days we brought our 2 kids home


 
This one makes me happy 

I am happy today because my whole body aches since starting back at Pilates last night - I know I did good cos it hurts so much.


----------



## DB74 (8 Sep 2010)

Maybe you pulled a muscle!


----------



## TarfHead (8 Sep 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> .. settling in for the first episode of season 3 of sons of anarchy, that's about to make me very happy very happy


 
How did you manage to watch it before it was screened in the US ? I'll be watching it tonight and hope I'm happy after watching it. Seeing how Season 2 finished, my expectations are low


----------



## dmos87 (8 Sep 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I am happy today because my whole body aches since starting back at Pilates last night - I know I did good cos it hurts so much.


 
Got to love that burn


----------



## Mpsox (8 Sep 2010)

My pregnant wife asleep knowing that it's another day safely done til the big event in Jan
My little girl sleeping contendently in her bed surrounded by 7 teddies and animals of various sizes. She's also told me we're playing at pirates we go home.
I have a Hogan stand ticket for the All Ireland
My Dad being ok after a fall at the weekend


----------



## truthseeker (8 Sep 2010)

DB74 said:


> Maybe you pulled a muscle!


 
More like 40 of them!!


----------



## BONDGIRL (8 Sep 2010)

getting off work in 20min to get HOME TO MY SON


----------



## PyritePete (8 Sep 2010)

walking home with Mrs Pete and daughter in tow on the way back from her 1st day at pre-school & seeing our daughters first colouring in picture/poster thingy...


----------



## JP1234 (9 Sep 2010)

had my first proper night's sleep in over a week....bliss


----------



## PaddyW (9 Sep 2010)

Still off the smokes!


----------



## pixiebean22 (9 Sep 2010)

Yay PaddyW


----------



## fizzelina (5 Nov 2010)

Have to dig this out because I'm really happy at being off work for 2 weeks holidays after today!
ps Paddy are you still off the smokes?


----------



## Betsy Og (5 Nov 2010)

great to see so many made happy by their families and relationships - does it for me too. THE thing worth minding and working at.


----------



## Firefly (5 Nov 2010)

My thread still going


----------



## JP1234 (5 Nov 2010)

Looking at pictures of my 4 day old nephew and his siblings aged 18,15, and 10. ( tinged with a bit of sadness knowing it will be months before I actually meet him as they are over in England.)


----------



## missdaisy (5 Nov 2010)

Got Kings of Leon tickets for Slane and it's Friday!!


----------



## PaddyW (5 Nov 2010)

It's payday!!


----------



## truthseeker (5 Nov 2010)

Swam a mile last night, aching a little today, but getting off work early so off to swim another one!

Then still home earlier than usual to watch a movie or something equally pleasant with my OH


----------



## foxylady (5 Nov 2010)

Its Friday woohoo


----------



## grahamo (5 Nov 2010)

1.) Its Friday.
2.) the government have given the order Marie Antoinette style "Let them eat Cheese"


----------



## Teatime (5 Nov 2010)

I completed a marathon 2 weeks ago and I don't have to train anymore so I feel like I have all the time in the world!


----------



## dmos87 (7 Nov 2010)

My lovely walk to start the day with my little dogs, bumping into all sorts of people / dogs out and about. With the bad weather recently my dogs haven't wanted to go outside the door so it was lovely to get some sunshine, even if it didn't last.


----------



## fizzelina (9 Mar 2011)

I just found out my younger sister's aggressive lung tumour has responded successfully to chemo and the active cancer cells are gone. The relief is huge. 2 more chemo sessions and she is finished and cancer free....  Such good news today I have to share it.


----------



## Niall M (9 Mar 2011)

That is making me happy fizzelina, great news. Im happy cause i know its only a couple of hours till i get home to see my new baby boy and girl again.


----------



## IsleOfMan (9 Mar 2011)

Leaving Faro airport. We were left on the bus to take us to the plane packed liked sardines until the driver was ready to go. All in your own time. Then we arrived at the plane and left on the bus until the people we saw practically running around Faro without walking sticks but now unable to walk, got the "special" bus to take them to the plane before everyone else. Great to be back home.


----------



## Firefly (16 Mar 2011)

A decent long weekend ahead. Some top notch golf lined up and the promise of a few pints too. Happy Days


----------



## callybags (16 Mar 2011)

First Lieutenant @ 7/1


----------



## ali (16 Mar 2011)

callybags said:


> First Lieutenant @ 7/1


 

Had him as well , each way. Happy days.

A.


----------



## duchalla (16 Mar 2011)

finishing work today for 2 and a half weeks, heading to New York for 5 days next wednesday, Yehaa!!!


----------



## Firefly (3 Jun 2011)

Time for golf in the majestic Fota Island


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Jun 2011)

duchalla said:


> heading to New York for 5 days next wednesday, Yehaa!!!



Goin with Aer Lingus


----------



## WaterWater (4 Jun 2011)

Sitting in dappled shade.


----------



## horusd (4 Jun 2011)

Planting out my Chinese cabbage, the cat is "helping" me for a few minutes and then dashing back for cover under my beautiful bronze acer tree. I'm nibbling on my blooming Rocket lettuce and eating the odd ripe strawberry. Isn't life great!


----------



## Guest105 (4 Jun 2011)

horusd,

What does Chinese cabbage taste like? Is it different to Irish cabbage, can you put the bacon on with it? 

and I am also wondering what is Rocket Lettuce????


----------



## callybags (4 Jun 2011)

Robbie Keane is making me very happy at the moment.


----------



## horusd (4 Jun 2011)

Hi cashier. Chinese cabbage is lighter in colour (like a lettuce) and crispier.It doesn't taste as strong as our cabbage. The nearest thing we have would be Savoy. I've eaten it but never grown it before. Looks like it's quite large from what I can find out online. There was very little info on the packet from Lidl. H what it looks like. An easy one to grow that tastes really nice is Pak Choi. Very crunchy, and often used in stir frys. Quite good for you too. 

 is a leaf veg often in salad mixes. It's a doddle to grow, tastes kind of peppery, but not as strong as say radish. Easy to grow in pots or ground. You'll get seeds at any garden centre.


----------



## WaterWater (5 Jun 2011)

WaterWater said:


> Sitting in dappled shade.


 
It didn't quite work out. Neighbour went off for the day and left their side gate to their back garden open and it banged all day caught in a light breeze. Not the first time either.


----------



## Purple (5 Jun 2011)

WaterWater said:


> It didn't quite work out. Neighbour went off for the day and left their side gate to their back garden open and it banged all day caught in a light breeze. Not the first time either.



That happened to me before. I went in and closed it for them.


----------



## Deiseblue (5 Jun 2011)

callybags said:


> Robbie Keane is making me very happy at the moment.



Same here !

Slightly surreal experience , watched the game in a bar in Marbella & sitting opposite me viewing the tv positioned above me was Graham Kavanagh - charming , good natured man , I wouldn't fancy being tackled by him though !

And Frank Rijkiard is staying in our hotel , don't know if I'm more gobsmacked by him or his gorgeous partner.


----------



## WaterWater (5 Jun 2011)

Purple said:


> That happened to me before. I went in and closed it for them.


 
This one can only be latched from the garden side. It's about 7' tall so you can't reach over the top.  I will give you a ring next time it happens and you can sort it out.


----------



## horusd (5 Jun 2011)

Well Deise I hope it adds to yer pleasure when I tell you it's miserable in Dublin. Had the heating on this am and last night. Ugh!


----------



## fizzelina (5 Jun 2011)

The buzz you get from having a secret that noone knows yet that is so fantastic that even working bank holiday Sat, Sun and Mon don't annoy me!


----------

